# GlassFish installieren



## Smoothi (9. Dez 2011)

So langsam wirds ernst und ich muss meine Anwendung auf den zentralen Server bringen. Es ist zwar schon WebSphere vorhanden, aber dieser unterstützt ja derzeit nur Java EE5. Da ich bisher auf meinem Testsystem Glassfish benutzt habe und ich damit gut klargekommen bin, möchte ich den auch wieder verwenden. Ich mußte aber nie etwas einrichten, da er bei NetBeans enthalten war.

Nun weiß ich nicht, was ich alles benötige:
glassfish-activation - Open-Source-Java-EE-5-Anwendungsserver
glassfish-appserv - Open-Source-Java-EE-5-Anwendungsserver
glassfish-javaee - Open-Source-Java-EE-5-Anwendungsserver
glassfish-jmac-api - Open-Source-Java-EE-5-Anwendungsserver
glassfish-mail - Open-Source-Java-EE-5-Anwendungsserver
glassfish-toplink-essentials - Open-Source-Java-EE-5-Anwendungsserver


Also meine Anwendung nutzt Java EE6 mit JSF, JPA+JPQL, JAAS und ich versende über einen gegebenen Mailserver E-Mails.

Im Grunde genommen benötige ich nur das javaee-Paket oder?


----------



## TheDarkRose (9. Dez 2011)

Du willst Glassfish aus den Distributionsrepos installieren? Ist bei solchen Sachen eher nicht empfehlenswert.

Ich hab hier mal ein schönes HowTo geschrieben, wie du dir den aktuellesten Fischlein installieren kannst und ein Initskript ist auch noch dabei.
userdokus:install_glassfishv3_javaee6 [Carrot Wiki]


----------



## Smoothi (12. Dez 2011)

Hey, danke fürs HowTo  sieht auf den ersten Blick gut aus. Wir werden es mal testen...

Wenn alles klappt, werde ich den Thread noch abschließen 

EDIT: Wieso eigentlich nicht aus den Distributionsrepos?


----------



## TheDarkRose (12. Dez 2011)

Siehst doch eh wie alt die Versionen aus der Distri sind. "Open-Source-Java-EE-*5*-Anwendungsserver"

Vorallem werden solche Pakete kaum aktiv von der Community gepflegt im Gegensatz zu Sachen wie Apache, Postfix, Dovecot, etc.


----------



## Smoothi (12. Dez 2011)

Ich sollte dazu sagen, dass ich das nicht selbst installiert hab, sondern mein Praktikumsbetreuer...   Mich lässt man nicht auf die Server ^^

Aber du hast recht, anhand der Namen hätte es mir auffallen sollen..ich habe nur auf den letzten Teil geschaut. Schande über mein Haupt 

Jedenfalls läuft das Fischelin nun. Vielen Dank 

Weißt du eventuell noch, wie ich den GlassFish in Netbeans einbinden kann? Das muss ja irgendwie gehen, sodass ich von da aus deployen kann. Nur kann ich beim neuen Server anlegen nur einen lokalen Pfad angeben.

lg


----------



## TheDarkRose (12. Dez 2011)

Man muss halt immer beachten wie gut die Pakete in den Repo's gepflegt werden und anhand dessen kann man entscheiden wie mans nun installiert. Da man beim Glassfish nichts kompilieren (ala Apache und Konsorten) kann man diesen getrost manuell installieren. Hab ich auch bei Roundcube (PHP-Webmailer, in den Repo's nur eine alte Version), phpmyadmin (geht nur bei Standard PHP-Installation, ich verwende aber PHP über FastCGI) so gemacht. Man muss sich halt beide Methoden mal anschauen und auch wie die Updatefähigkeit ist. Glassfish hat ja einen eigenen Updater eingebaut.


----------

